# Refrigerate My Truffle Oil?



## luvs

i just bought a bottle and i'm not sure if i should refrige it or not. anyone know? i opened it already and as of now, it's hanging out in the cupboard.


----------



## daisy

And while we're on the subject of truffle oil, I'd love some ideas on how to use it, please! I received some as a gift recently, and it's utterly a new experience for me.


----------



## Cherry2000

Haven't tried it myself yet, but my Dad says that fresh spinach sauteed in truffle oil is absolutely divine.


----------



## luvs

i'm bumping this post up.
daisy, this is my first bottle of truffle oil, but i am going to try it out on baby red potatoes w/ kosher salt and possibly black pepper, and then on some angelhair. i'll post to let you know if it was a keeper or not.


----------



## ironchef

No refrigeration is needed. However, it does need to be stored in a cool, dark area as the exposure to light can cause reactions that will destroy the flavor and viscocity of the oil. Most truffle oils have an expiration date on it as well.

Never cook with Truffle Oil as prolonged exposure to high heat will destroy the complexity of the oil. Drizzle it over hot foods when you're finished cooking. I guarantee that if you were saute the spinach in olive oil and then drizzle it with the truffle oil off  of the heat you'll get more flavor and depth.

Some ideas:

Truffle Beurre Blanc
Truffle Vinaigrette
Truffle Aioli
Truffle Demi Glace
Truffle Mashed Potatoes
Truffle Polenta
Truffle Foam
Truffle Creme Fraiche
Truffle Sabayon
Use as a finisher and drizzle over:

Grilled Meats (Steak, Pork, Veal, Chicken)
Risottos
Soups
Pastas (not with Tomato sauces as they have a tendency to overpower the oil)
Carpaccio
Tartare
Some Grilled Vegetables (very good with Asparagus)
Tarte Tatin or Gratin style dishes 
Pan Seared/Grilled Scallops
Pan Seared/Grilled Tuna


----------



## Michael in FtW

Any oil will, over time, go rancid. Truffle oil is an infusion, not an extraction, so the life of the type of oil used will determine it's shelf life. Keeping it in a cool dark place will slow down how quickly it will go rancid.


----------



## Piccolina

Italian DH says it's very good on eggs, asparagus and even lightly drizzled over a bed of rocket and cold cuts. Personally I think it's divine simply tossed with warm pasta and a good, hard grating cheese like Parmesan, Romano or Asiago (I'd be willing to guess that a good aged Manchego would be nice too!)


----------



## jennyema

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Any oil will, over time, go rancid. Truffle oil is an infusion, not an extraction, so the life of the type of oil used will determine it's shelf life. Keeping it in a cool dark place will slow down how quickly it will go rancid.


 
But won't keeping it in the fridge, rather than a "cool" pantry shelf be better?


----------



## luvs

thanks, guys. i think going by my own instinct and what you guys have pointed out, it would be best to just keep it in the fridge. we'll see.
thanks again!


----------



## GB

I would not think that the fridge would hurt it any. I could be wrong, but That would be my instinct.


----------



## foodaholic

It will keep fine in the fridge.If the oil is olive then it will go cloudy when refridgerated,just bring to room temp before using.


----------



## Arlene B. Heed

daisy said:


> And while we're on the subject of truffle oil, I'd love some ideas on how to use it, please! I received some as a gift recently, and it's utterly a new experience for me.


Go to http://www.mccormick.com/Gourmet/Re...olenta-Broccoli-Rabe-and-White-Truffle-Au-Jus.  I made the recipe last night, minus the polenta as I forgot to put polenta on my shopping list and therefore forgot to buy it.  The rest of the recipe was delicious.  I plan to buy some Polenta this week and try to learn how to make it as I have never made it before.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Arlene B. Heed said:


> Go to http://www.mccormick.com/Gourmet/Recipes/Main-Dishes/Chicken-with-Creamy-Polenta-Broccoli-Rabe-and-White-Truffle-Au-Juse.  I made the recipe last night, minus the polenta as I forgot to put polenta on my shopping list and therefore forgot to buy it.  The rest of the recipe was delicious.  I plan to buy some Polenta this week and try to learn how to make it as I have never made it before.



FYI... this thread is 9 years old.


----------



## Mad Cook

Steve Kroll said:


> FYI... this thread is 9 years old.


And the problem is.....?

I bought some truffle oil a couple of weeks back so I found the resurrection of the thread useful.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Mad Cook said:


> And the problem is.....?
> 
> I bought some truffle oil a couple of weeks back so I found the resurrection of the thread useful.


The problem is she is replying directly to someone who posted a question almost a decade ago and hasn't even visited in the site in the last 5 years. Hopefully that bottle of truffle oil daisy inquired about isn't still lingering in the back of the fridge.


----------

